# Raisin Wine



## SueMac (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello.
Looking for Raisin Wine recipe. Checked mywinerecipes.com and no luck. I have send a message to Polish Wine Princess as ina previous post she said that she had one.
I do have a book called Mary's Recipes that has a Raisin Wine and I have found some on the internet...Looking for one that's tried and true. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## vcasey (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you checked Jack Keller's site? Here is a link to his recipe http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques97.asp
Vpc


----------



## SueMac (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Vpc. Yes, I have the recipe from Jack Keller's site, too.
All the recipes that I've come across seem fairly similar. Just wondering
if someone has a recipe that they can personally rave about...


----------



## SueMac (Apr 14, 2009)

Question:
Is it safe to pour boiling water over the raisins and sugar in a plastic primary fermentation bucket? I was thinking of using my SS beer making pot and then transfer to plastic primary when somewhat cooled. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, you can pour boiling water into the plastic fermenter - I have done it several times with no problems - good luck!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 16, 2009)

I poured boiling water over raisins in a plastic primary....Then I snapped the lid on........
Later....



.....when the mixture cooled it contracted and the primary had a waistline...

Who would have thought the lid with a solid bung would have been that air tight....

It was still warm when I found it and it did bounce back into shape when I opened it.

*Do not snap the lid on</font>* unless you have an air leak for fresh air to come in and replace the hot air.


----------



## SueMac (Apr 16, 2009)

Wayne and NW:


Thanks for the info. Some recipes call for using a stainless steel pot, let cool and add to plastic primary. Others call for adding boiling water to plastic primary and then cover with sanitized cloth until cools...


----------

